# Rear Truck Windshield



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Had an accident today loading up the 4 wheeler in the truck. Broke the rear windshield on my 99 C1500. Anyone do this kind of work on the forum? I could call my insurance company but my deductable is $500. The bed was pushed into the window frame a little bit and that's what actually busted the window. 

Any suggestions on saving some money on replacing would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Call butlers on palafox on monday. Get the window from them and call all pro tinting on olive road to put it in. I think his number is 477-3939 Robert.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll do. Thanks, Mike


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Try Ian with Lloyds auto glass.. He's done all my front windshields in my crew cab... Tell him Bill sent you down there.. He's right off of Palafox also.


----------

